# Led boat lights



## Riflehunter (Feb 21, 2014)

Everyone who night fishes knows how bad it is when you don't have any light. I threw these in my boat last year for the hot summer nights of bass and fat fishing. They are ledglow brand from amazon. Not to expensive and are completely water proof and pretty dang bright. Once I wire in switches and Decide what I'm going to do to the rest of the boat I'll actually hard wire. Right now they're just wired to alligator clips.


----------



## sgtsarge (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice. I will look into these when I start to wire my boat.


----------



## waterman (Feb 21, 2014)

I was thinking of doing the same thing with these....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005EHHLD8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1392992256&sr=8-1


----------



## Riflehunter (Feb 21, 2014)

Those would be nice too. I need to redo mine when I rewire because I mounted them on the side of the boat so they point up and blind me and the old lady when they're on


----------



## thill (Feb 23, 2014)

It may be too late, but the amber ones are much easier on the eyes. 

Also, if you can attach them so they are under a ledge, to make the light offset, that is much less blinding.

But I'm being picky. Nice lights!

-TH


----------



## Riflehunter (Feb 23, 2014)

Well originally they were gonna go in the bed of my pickup, for that they would perfect, but when I bought my new camper shell it had an led dome light in it so I threw them in the boat


----------



## Riflehunter (Feb 23, 2014)

I am going to move them up under the lip of the boat


----------



## RALLEN2311 (Mar 6, 2014)

Look's like it put's off a good amount of light.


----------



## Riflehunter (Mar 12, 2014)

They do put off a lot of light. Just need to re angle them. Sick of being blinded at night by them


----------



## spg (Apr 7, 2014)

Just paint the top half with silver or gray paint. It will leave the bottom light visible. Silver works better because it will relect the light.


----------



## matzilla (Apr 9, 2014)

I used these
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shoreline-LED-Utility-Strip-Light-White/16606419







I have two on the port and starboard side. I'm going to convert the two recessed lights to LED's and add some compartment lights as well


----------



## basslipripper (Apr 24, 2014)

Man! I need to do this! awesome lights guys


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice setups!!

I used these:

https://www.oznium.com/rectangle-led-module

Got them in red which keeps them from destroying my night vision and the bugs don't bother them at all. They are plenty bright, waterproof and having survived a full season of waterfowl hunting are tough. I have 4 under the rail on each side of my boat. Just ordered 4 more to extend my lighting further aft and fore.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (May 8, 2014)

I picked up 2 strings of amber LED's. Will I be OK to wire them in parallel with the 1 courtesy light I have on the console? Each string is rated at 2 amps or 24 watts.


----------



## zoomer (Jul 8, 2014)

I was thinking about doing this also, but I have a question.
Here in NC at night the bugs are terrible at night on the water. Do the Amber lights attract them? My Stern light already keeps my face full of them.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 8, 2014)

Red works great for avoiding bugs, I've got a red LED headlamp and never have bugs in my face when using it, but with it being a marker-light color I don't think you'd want to use it throughout the boat.

See if you can get an amber light for a flashlight and compare how many bugs it draws with a white LED (leave them on sitting on a picnic table one night) - if there's a difference go amber.


----------

